# AUSTRALIA: help with enlarger outlet?



## margotka (Nov 4, 2013)

hello there 


for those of you in Australia, you might know Vanbar? I purchased my enlarger from them and it arrived a few weeks ago, but i haven't gotten to use it yet since the outlet doesn't match the standard powerpoint.


The enlarger: Meopta Opemus 6 with CLR head
PLUG: Series 492/32


It looks like this, and would fit into a socket like  this.


At first, I couldn't tell which country it was for - then eventually realised it is a low voltage (12v) outlet that's usable in Australia. The problem is that all of our powerpoints are regular. Everything that i've looked at is either installing the powerpoint into the wall (which i can't do because i know nothing, and that we're in a rental house) - 240v?


So, I'm wondering if there's such a thing as an adapter, where it will have a plug that fits the low-voltage plug, and then plugs into the normal 3-pronged socket? Or would that not work due to the difference between the source voltage and the enlarger's required voltage?


On another forum, they mentioned that they bought a transformer - out of desperation I bought it without being entirely sure what it's used for, so, now i have one of these lying around, if it's of any use at all.


thank you! and i'm sorry if half of this is nonsense, but i'd love any insight into what i should do


----------

